# seatpost for 80's schwinn



## ponetate (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi there. I was wondering if anyone can give me leads on replacement for a seatpost. My seatpost got stolen last night and apparently is really hard to come by a replacement. My roadbike is a late 80's early 90's aluminum schwinn, and the seatpost is like a quill stem with a wedge that acts as the locking mechanism. I have been calling bike shops around san francisco and everyone that I talked to said that they have not seen one for a long time. Short of replacing the frame, I am hoping that someone might have ideas about how to salvage this situation.


----------

